# Practices cancelled again?



## oh canada (Dec 3, 2020)

Trying to figure out if the new regional ban will force team practices to end again?  Talk of outdoor activity ok from Newsom but also "mixing" not allowed---that's why playgrounds closing and outdoor restaurant dining.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Dec 3, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Trying to figure out if the new regional ban will force team practices to end again?  Talk of outdoor activity ok from Newsom but also "mixing" not allowed---that's why playgrounds closing and outdoor restaurant dining.  Hmmmm.


Does not affect practices. The state said young people can participate in sports as permitted by youth sports guidance. For now that still means 6 ft apart and no mixing cohorts (no contact, no competitions).


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2020)

Great Park will be closed next week because so many have been planning, "The Winter of Darkness."  Darkness is just everyone's shadow btw and really nothing to be afraid of ((ego)).  TGIF!!!


----------



## Spfister (Dec 4, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Does not affect practices. The state said young people can participate in sports as permitted by youth sports guidance. For now that still means 6 ft apart and no mixing cohorts (no contact, no competitions).


Our club said cancelled. Where is the statement from the state?


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 4, 2020)

crush said:


> Great Park will be closed next week because so many have been planning, "The Winter of Darkness."  Darkness is just everyone's shadow btw and really nothing to be afraid of ((ego)).  TGIF!!!


It closes for holiday break the week after next


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Dec 4, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Our club said cancelled. Where is the statement from the state?


I don’t have a copy, but per our club, the state sent out information that explicitly states *"young people can participate in sports as permitted by the youth sports guidance."*


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 4, 2020)

My neighbor and his kid flew to Dallas yesterday for ice hockey tournament.  They’ve been going nonstop with no slow down.  We canceled planned AZ trip this weekend figuring soccer games are non essential travel. Too bad


----------



## Footy30 (Dec 4, 2020)

Spfister said:


> Our club said cancelled. Where is the statement from the state?


You don't need to name your club, but can you at least say what county you're in? For no reason other than curiosity on my part. If you don't want to share no worries.


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 4, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Trying to figure out if the new regional ban will force team practices to end again?  Talk of outdoor activity ok from Newsom but also "mixing" not allowed---that's why playgrounds closing and outdoor restaurant dining.  Hmmmm.


The assumption is unlike these other things sports practices are supposed to be distanced, and travel ban will stop people from going to other states to physically play.  That said, some teams (particularly in LA) might lose their field usage as parks/rec implement county guidance.


----------



## Spfister (Dec 4, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> You don't need to name your club, but can you at least say what county you're in? For no reason other than curiosity on my part. If you don't want to share no worries.


NorCal. But our county released guidance which has no recreational sports.


----------



## oh canada (Dec 7, 2020)

Hearing that facemasks may be required at all times now (eg, during practice)?  Pretty sure golf courses now requiring them all the time now too, not just walking up.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 7, 2020)

This is going to sound ghoulish, but I'm actually relieved that the stay at home order runs over the holidays. Kids were going to get limited sessions anyways, at least now the few of them left over the next few weeks can be simple end of year more fun/game/etc practices.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 7, 2020)

typically this time of year clubs shut it down for 3-4 weeks anyway.  Im sure people will practice because of surf cup and other tournaments since covid has changed everything.
Its a even bigger money grab now with new tournaments every weekend and all of us desperate to play.
My club is still on and hopefully surf will release the schedule and we get to play some decent teams.
Like I said before , Mini vacation, dirty martinis, soccer games and some shopping--


----------



## N00B (Dec 7, 2020)

46n2 said:


> typically this time of year clubs shut it down for 3-4 weeks anyway.  Im sure people will practice because of surf cup and other tournaments since covid has changed everything.
> Its a even bigger money grab now with new tournaments every weekend and all of us desperate to play.
> My club is still on and hopefully surf will release the schedule and we get to play some decent teams.
> Like I said before , Mini vacation, dirty martinis, soccer games and some shopping--


46n2... is the screen name a reference to genetics or music by Tool?  If either, great references. If neither, curious as to the meaning from your perspective.


----------



## soccer4us (Dec 7, 2020)

If Indian reservation tournament getting cancelled..we're all screwed.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 8, 2020)

N00B said:


> 46n2... is the screen name a reference to genetics or music by Tool?  If either, great references. If neither, curious as to the meaning from your perspective.


one of the better album I ever heard was Opiate-


best cover from some kids, Iron maiden cover is on point too number of the beast but here's the tool song--https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYKLvYGqaC0


A theoretical composition of chromosomes reserved for the next level of evolution of our genetic consciousness, and is meant to be on a more spiritual level. This is said to result in power and ability that far surpasses all mankind as we know it, and is a step towards 'perfection'. Our (99.9% of mankind) current genetic makeupcontains 44 and 2 chromosomes.
Jesus Christ is said to have had a forty-six & two chromosome composition, hence the term "Christ Consciousness" which is believed to be the result of forty-six & two chromosomes. Of course, the idea of him having such a number of chromosomes and that being the source of his abilities is all theoretical.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 8, 2020)

Im on here for entertainment and both my kids that hustle their asses off and play on really good teams.  They deserve it cause they have and always will put in the time to be better than the next kid or at least try to be.  Their both crazy about fitness and love the game.  So cal Soccer is a great place for info and comic relief.

Info is --We're all lucky that we have the opportunity to play in certain states and we should be thankful for it.  Dont over stay your welcome, get in and get out.

Comic relief -- Some poster on here that take everything way too serious, especially Ulittles parents


a year off is not going to do anyone harm, especially if you kid is 10-16 maybe 17, this is the perfect time for them to heal, cause all of the pyscho parents that make them play 5 games in a weekend , you have no idea how you are destroying your kids body. most of you couldnt work out 2 days a week.  They will burn out or be injured, period.

take this slow time to find a trainer and work, work silently, dont post it on  social media, that way when you kids come back to the field , people notices, coaches notices, work on running, work on touches, work on finishing, the day you stop training thats the day you start falling behind, games are just a bonus, soccer is a network of talent on one team, if your kids can contribute great, but if your kid continually contributes even better., just because shes the biggest one on the team with only a right foot, watch out cause your days are number ....just a little tip from you neighbor 

and if the indian reservation one gets cancelled your not screwed, relax the game isnt going anywhere , just grab the balls and cones and go to your local fields and have fun.  
Youd be amazed at how many touches you can get in one hour, work on that left foot so that your kid will be relevant next year.

its for them , not us remeber.  Oh yea and stop coaching from sidelines the other parents on your team all hate you FYI.


----------



## crush (Dec 8, 2020)

46n2 said:


> Im on here for entertainment and both my kids that hustle their asses off and play on really good teams.  They deserve it cause they have and always will put in the time to be better than the next kid or at least try to be.  Their both crazy about fitness and love the game.  So cal Soccer is a great place for info and comic relief.
> 
> Info is --We're all lucky that we have the opportunity to play in certain states and we should be thankful for it.  Dont over stay your welcome, get in and get out.
> 
> ...


Brilliant!!!


----------



## dean (Dec 8, 2020)

Couldn't agree more about the Ulittle parents.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 8, 2020)

46n2 said:


> Im on here for entertainment and both my kids that hustle their asses off and play on really good teams.  They deserve it cause they have and always will put in the time to be better than the next kid or at least try to be.  Their both crazy about fitness and love the game.  So cal Soccer is a great place for info and comic relief.
> 
> Info is --We're all lucky that we have the opportunity to play in certain states and we should be thankful for it.  Dont over stay your welcome, get in and get out.
> 
> ...


The key words here *IT'S FOR THEM*. Well said!


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 8, 2020)

sorry for the rant but these parents are starting to get on my nerves....nobody should be tripping out unless your visiting colleges and looking for the next adventure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Trying to figure out if the new regional ban will force team practices to end again?  Talk of outdoor activity ok from Newsom but also "mixing" not allowed---that's why playgrounds closing and outdoor restaurant dining.  Hmmmm.


"Camps" are still happening.


----------

